

One Less Reason to visit Thailand? - JacobAldridge
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/29/indochino-offers-tailor-made-suits/

======
joshwa
Not to be a pill, but the suits in the photos don't fit the models at all!
Some haven't even been pressed! Hire a stylist next time...

Doesn't speak very well to their attention to detail, which is pretty crucial
when selling custom-fit suits.

------
apgwoz
I don't see why you'd be looking to NOT visit Thailand. My month long visit
was the most pleasant trip I've ever taken. My (now) fiance spent 9 months
there and loved every minute of it (OK, she missed me horribly, and I her, but
she still loved being there).

------
menloparkbum
I don't understand the headline at all. Plz advise...

edit: ok, got it

~~~
trefn
I think the headline refers to the cheapness of getting tailored suits in
southeast asia. A couple of my friends were in China and they made sure to
have suits made.

~~~
JacobAldridge
That's correct trefn. Most of my friends have, at one stage or another, done a
Thailand trip and returned with many tailored suits (and shirts) (and ties)
(and dvds).

One couple I know have even booked their next Thailand visit for the weeks
before my wedding in September, just so he can show up with a new suit!

------
cellis
Who. Invested. In this!

~~~
SwellJoe
Don't you remember? The suit is back!

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

